# Angelwelt: Viele bekannte Gesichter



## Taxidermist (22. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> _*Spezialpose zum Wallerangeln, ebenfalls von Black Cat. Kann mir irgendwer sagen, wofür genau die eingesetzt wird? Ich hab vergessen zu fragen*_



Ich würde mal vermuten, eine U-Pose, die durch diese spezielle Form für Verwirbelung sorgt, zumindest im strömenden Wasser.
Solchen Wasserverwirbelungen von Beutefischen geht der Waller ja bekanntlich bei der Jagd nach.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2019)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten, eine U-Pose,



Da vermutest Du richtig, das Ding nennt sich Tree-U-Pose

Ich hab vor über 20 Jahren meinen größten Po-Waller bei Hochwasser auf ein paar Tauwürmer am Einzelhaken hinter einem Spin-N-Glo gefangen.

So ganz neu ist dieser approach also nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. November 2019)

Danke! Was Ihr alles wisst ...


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. November 2019)

Tree-U-Pose, ab 4,50min wird von S.Seuß erklärt, was es mit den Dingern auf sich hat.


----------



## Waller Michel (23. November 2019)

Absolut Genial die Messe !
Nächstes Jahr muss ich da unbedingt auch hin!



LG Michael


----------

